# Support/help/guidance needed for newbie !



## schoubi (Apr 4, 2010)

Hello
Newbie here (so please be gentle!) 
got 2008 fiat ducato 2.2 diesel van which I am converting into a camper.
I need to find a wire which is LIVE ONLY when the ignition is on pref easily accessible!

I need this to power up the relay so that my my leisure battery can be connected as I drive to be charged.

Can't seem to find anything.. :? (sorry- bit of numpty with htis van...)

any help muchos appreciated 

ALSO does nayone have any links whewre I can download a service manual for it please?

fank you very much


----------

